# Travel Destinations > South America >  Best way to travel SA in winter

## Travel4

Hi

My husband and I are leaving for South America tmrw for 5 months. I already have a great itinerary planned out but now I'm starting to get worried as it is based on friend's travels during summer. ie going south to patagonia first and then working our way up the argentinian west coast and crossing to iguazu falls, working up the brazilian coast to Rio and then across to the pantanal, crossing over into bolivia, doing salt pans, then rurrenabaque and inca trail.
My question is should we rather forget about patagonia and go north into brazil and cross the continent and explore venezuela, columbia etc..? Our one fixed point is that we have booked the inca trail for 13 September.
Any advice would be great!

----------


## mdlance

Depends how far south you are. Its bloody cold in patagonia at that time of year.Think winter sport weather it can be below freezing.My best experiences have been at Addo Elephant Par, mush more intimate.But if you have the time to drive tthere Kruger will not disappoint.Most tourist activity along the coast will have been wound down so if there is anything in particular you want to do then you had better let them know you are coming.

----------


## Eithan

Sourth Africa  is really a great country for travel. In winter south Africa is very Cold. you will find many different places for visit .





Comfort Inn and Suites hotel Davenport

----------


## teena4gupta

Hi Travel4,
Well choice is yours to choice between Patagonia & go north into Brazil. Both are really nice & amazing for travel SA specially in winter. 13 September has passed so how was your experience with this tour travel SA in winter.

----------


## GFI

Some of my friends plan to visit South Africa for summer vacation. Due to attractiveness of Victoria Falls they may plan to visit there as well. The Local people identify it "Mosi-oa-Tunya” the smoke that thunders and the fall are extraordinary. So it would be much easier to find this place.

----------


## tranzysmitha

hi this is great time and i love winter session in south america and you can go between Patagonia & go north into Brazil. this is nice place you can also go in florida  state it is also great place.

----------


## davidsmith36

The northern regions of SA can be  visite rainy from November to February, but this can be the best time to travel for birding, while the cooler winter months from May to September bring superb conditions for viewing big game.

----------

